# İç ve Dış Tehditler > İsrail Zulmü ve Filistin >  Filistin Ekonomisinin Genel Özellikleri

## ceyda

2013122_6harunozturklersite.jpgBilindiği gibi Filistin bugün Batı Şeria ve Gazze Şeridinden oluşan iki bölgeyi kapsamaktadır. Bu çalışma bu iki bölgeli Filistin ekonomisinin genel özelliklerini ortaya koymayı amaçlamaktadır. Bu iki bölge ekonomik açıdan önemli yapısal farklılıklar göstermektedir. Bu çalışmada Filistin ekonomisi bir bütün olarak değerlendiriliyor olmasına karşın, iki bölge arasındaki temel makroekonomik farklılar da ortaya konmaktadır. Bu coğrafi bölünmüşlük yanında bütüncül bir politik yapının da söz konusu olmaması, Filistin için bir ekonomi politikası ve etkilerinin değerlendirmesini olanaksız kılmaktadır. Ekonomik yapı ve politika büyük ölçüde İsrail ile ilişkiler ve dış yardımlar çerçevesinde şekillenmektedir. Ferguson (2007) tarafından da belirtildiği gibi, işgal dönemince İsrailin uyguladığı ekonomi politikaları uygulamaları bu iki bölgenin hem işgücü hem de mal ihracı kanalları ile tümüyle İsraile bağımlı hale gelmesine neden olmuştur. 2005 yılı öncesi dönemde bir ekonominin bir yılda ürettiği tüm nihai mal ve hizmetlerin parasal değerini ifade eden gayri safi yurtiçi hâsılanın (GSYH) önemli bir kısmını oluşturan bu iki kanal hem işgücünün büyümesini önlemiş hem de ekonominin düşük nitelikli işçilikle mal ve hizmet üreten bir yapıya sahip olmasına neden olmuştur. 2005 sonrası dönemde, bu iki kanalın kapanması ise ekonomiyi hem büyük bir sorunla yüz yüze bırakmış hem de yeni bir yapının oluşturulmasının önünü açmıştır. Bu yeni ekonomik yapı ancak ekonominin tüm sektörlerini içeren yeni bir ekonomik kalkınma planlaması ve uygulaması ile oluşturulabilir.

----------

